# Peach Galette in the WSM



## justpassingthru (Oct 24, 2011)

Ever since OUFAN asked about smoked peach cobbler the wheels have been turning in my head, I was in the store this week and they had fresh peaches, I bought 3, but when I cut into them they were too green to be any good, so I went cruising in the canned fruit aisle and found some Del Monte "Lite" sliced peaches.

I decided to try a little French flare and made a puff pastry, drained the peaches reserving 2 T of the juice, mixed in 1T flour, 3T Blue Agave sweetener and 1/4t pumpkin pie spice, chilled the puff pastry for an hour, rolled it out in a circle, spread on some almond paste, placed the peach slices on top, folded the sides over and poured the juice, spice, flour, sweetner mixture over the peaches.

So, in answer to his question, yes you can smoke a peach galette in a smoker.








It ain't as purty as a French Chef's, but it sure was good.













My dessert.







I smoked it at 300° for 1 1/2 hours.

Thanks for looking and thank you OUFAN for the inspiration/stimulation, ...next up is a blackberry galette,

Gene


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 24, 2011)

WOO HOO!  That's a winner!

Great looking dessert Gene!


----------



## justpassingthru (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank You Al, it _was_ delicious!

Gene


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2011)

That looks Great, Gene!!

What kind of smoke did you use?

And was the smoke flavor very noticeable?

Thanks Gene!

Bear


----------

